# Kayak camping



## jon84

I'm pretty new to kayaking but would like to take a weekend trip down the river. I'll most likely be solo as I usually am. I'll be fishing along the way and was wondering if anyone that does this has had any trouble from land owners for camping and a rough idea of how many miles I can travel in 3 days? I'm welcome to any other advice you guys might have.


----------



## RJohnson442

What river? Fishing figure a mile an hour or less for distance.


----------



## fishing pole

The river you are on makes a big difference. I stealth camped once along the Cuyahoga but it really wasn't that great. Couldn't have a campfire


----------



## fishingful

Lake metroparks has some riverside camps.


----------



## jon84

RJohnson442 said:


> What river? Fishing figure a mile an hour or less for distance.





fishing pole said:


> The river you are on makes a big difference. I stealth camped once along the Cuyahoga but it really wasn't that great. Couldn't have a campfire


I'll be on the stillwater river. I know several places that are so far away from people that you could have a fire without it being seen or I know the land owner and could get permission


----------



## jon84

fishingful said:


> Lake metroparks has some riverside camps.


Where is that?


----------



## 9Left

If your New to kayaking... I would say you're biting off way more than you can chew .... I think you should just start with a one night trip and see how that goes. and if you're new to kayaking, you need to definitely bring someone with you for a three day trip.


----------



## jon84

9Left said:


> If your New to kayaking... I would say you're biting off way more than you can chew .... I think you should just start with a one night trip and see how that goes. and if you're new to kayaking, you need to definitely bring someone with you for a three day trip.


While I'm new to kayaking I have experience backpacking. I've done 3 trips that were 6 days and also have about 16 years experience on the river just in a canoe or John boat or wading. I figure it can't be that much different. I do appreciate your advice


----------



## 9Left

ok... depends on how thoroughly you fish... if you fish every little pocket and seam on the way down, you can figure at least 1 mile of river per hour, at a minimum.


----------



## lotaluck

Landowners can be a big issue depending where you go, sounds as though you got that part worked out on your flow, first battle won!! The next part is easy and i wound not be deterred by anyone. Pack an extra set of clothes, some food and sleeping gear , your fishing gear, and dont go light on various ways to start a fire. Most important is find a way to pack a chair, you will be glad you did once you set up camp. O ya some crown royal would be nice too. Plan on 10 miles a day if your fishing, this with an early start will be plenty enough for a day. Go do it bro, you will make memories that will last a life time.


----------



## jon84

lotaluck said:


> Landowners can be a big issue depending where you go, sounds as though you got that part worked out on your flow, first battle won!! The next part is easy and i wound not be deterred by anyone. Pack an extra set of clothes, some food and sleeping gear , your fishing gear, and dont go light on various ways to start a fire. Most important is find a way to pack a chair, you will be glad you did once you set up camp. O ya some crown royal would be nice too. Plan on 10 miles a day if your fishing, this with an early start will be plenty enough for a day. Go do it bro, you will make memories that will last a life time.


I got half of it covered I just need to find a place or 2 on the northern part of the flow. Thanks for the chair idea. I never thought of that. I just have to buy a few things because I sold my backpaking stuff when my kids were little due to not having time. But who knows I might do a 2 and a half day trip this weekend.


----------



## SMBHooker

jon84 said:


> I just have to buy a few things because I sold my backpaking stuff when my kids were little due to not having time. .


Get a hammock to sleep in.


----------



## SMBHooker

lotaluck said:


> Most important is find a way to pack a chair, you will be glad you did once you set up camp. .


Lightweight Folding Camping/Beach Chair,Fbsport Compact & Heavy Duty (Supports 330 lbs)Portable Chairs For Beach, Camp, Backpacking, Outdoor Festivals,Includes wide feet. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XZNSY1P/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_H9bxzbDEDZRRV


----------



## 9Left

well... what i can tell you is this.. in my 20's.... I did a float trip in a canoe with my cousin on the great Miami river , we started at Indian lake and went all the way down to Dayton . that took us 4 and 1/2 days. by the afternoon of the third day I was just ready to get off the river . after that third full day...it was nothing but paddling to get home on time. try to pick your stretch of river with as little dams to portage as possible...that much portaging on that trip really started to suck after a while


----------



## Eastside Al

Waterproof bag or two if you cant pick weather days.
Get prepacked food for snack or miltary rations some bottled water or water purifuer.
Take it slow and enjoy!


----------



## jon84

SMBHooker said:


> Get a hammock to sleep in.


I'm ordering one with a screen lol


----------



## jon84

9Left said:


> well... what i can tell you is this.. in my 20's.... I did a float trip in a canoe with my cousin on the great Miami river , we started at Indian lake and went all the way down to Dayton . that took us 4 and 1/2 days. by the afternoon of the third day I was just ready to get off the river . after that third full day...it was nothing but paddling to get home on time. try to pick your stretch of river with as little dams to portage as possible...that much portaging on that trip really started to suck after a while


I've thought of that and there are several dams on the Stillwater but most shouldn't be bad. I know atleast 1 I can go right over and most of the others are just rocks. I might have to get out but I believe I can just pull my yak right over most of them. I used to try to avoid them unless I was wading then I walked right over them


----------



## jon84

Thank you all for the advice I really appreciate it


----------



## jon84

Eastside Al said:


> Waterproof bag or two if you cant pick weather days.
> Get prepacked food for snack or miltary rations some bottled water or water purifuer.
> Take it slow and enjoy!


The only thing I'll have that's not in dry bags is my tent a chair and sleeping bag. I've always been taught to prep. For the worst.


----------



## jon84

3 sets of dry bags =9 

Stove and fuel. 

Trash bags. 

Zip lock bags

Fire starting 

Cooking and eating- pan pot spork can opener dish pan-2 cup dish soap 

First aid 

Water filtration and iodine tablets

Food- 4 oatmea packs big can of beans and wieners 4 viennia sausages crackers 2 tuna salad kits instant Mac and cheese and pouch of tuna 6 bags of chips or snacks 6 protein bars 2 bags of jerky 1 can of sardines instant coffee drink mix 

Personal hygiene - soap wash cloth towel Tooth past and brush. Tp whipes 

Clothes- sweatshirt pants long sleeve shitrts dry shoes socks underwear shirts swim trunks wading socks 

Hammock tent 

Sleeping bag 

2 Tarps

Knife

Hatchet 

Rope and para cord 



This here is a check list I have for a 3 day trip. As soon as I get the chance. I know some people don't recommend paddling alone like this but I don't have much of a choice as none of my friends have yaks or fish much. I will say that since im always alone I always have my pfd on and my phone in a waterproof box I watch the weather and the usgs data for the river level and flow.


----------



## 9Left

I'd scratch the big can of beans and use 3 small cans...by the cans with the pop top lids,( like a can of soda)...all you have to do is open the can of beans and put the can next to the coals on the fire. much better than opening a big ass can of beans and only using part of it the first night .


----------



## 9Left

And definitely .... find a way to keep your tent and your sleeping bag dry ...if there was only a couple things I could keep dry on a trip like this… It would definitely be a sleeping bag and tent that takes priority


----------



## 9Left

do you have a small cooler?
if you are going to be using a small cooler than what you should do for ice is to freeze 5or 6 bottles of water , the ice will last longer and you'll have drinking water when it melts...I know you said you have iodine tablets, but I've used them before...The tablets do permit you to drink water safely...however ....it tastes awful


----------



## ML1187

What kind of kayak are you running ? You have to understand that the gear you are taking is quite a bit of weight. It's going to make your kayak handle MUCH differently than normal. And if you are new to kayaking and don't have a real good handle on your boat that could spell disaster. Will this be the first trip in your kayak ? If you haven't ran it at least a few trips I think as 9Left said you may be doing a bit much.


----------



## Snakecharmer

jon84 said:


> 3 sets of dry bags =9
> 
> Stove and fuel.
> 
> Trash bags.
> 
> Zip lock bags
> 
> Fire starting
> 
> Cooking and eating- pan pot spork can opener dish pan-2 cup dish soap
> 
> First aid
> 
> Water filtration and iodine tablets
> 
> Food- 4 oatmea packs big can of beans and wieners 4 viennia sausages crackers 2 tuna salad kits instant Mac and cheese and pouch of tuna 6 bags of chips or snacks 6 protein bars 2 bags of jerky 1 can of sardines instant coffee drink mix
> 
> Personal hygiene - soap wash cloth towel Tooth past and brush. Tp whipes
> 
> Clothes- sweatshirt pants long sleeve shitrts dry shoes socks underwear shirts swim trunks wading socks
> 
> Hammock tent
> 
> Sleeping bag
> 
> 2 Tarps
> 
> Knife
> 
> Hatchet
> 
> Rope and para cord
> 
> 
> 
> This here is a check list I have for a 3 day trip. As soon as I get the chance. I know some people don't recommend paddling alone like this but I don't have much of a choice as none of my friends have yaks or fish much. I will say that since im always alone I always have my pfd on and my phone in a waterproof box I watch the weather and the usgs data for the river level and flow.


I'd add bug spray, suntan lotion, fishing rod & tackle, flash light, headlamp.


----------



## G-Patt

Sounds like a great idea! I hope to do a 3-day kayak/camping trip one day. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jon84

It's a can of beans and wieners I'll eat the whole things as I always do. They will be kept dry in doubled up heavy trash bags. That's a good idea with the cooler but it's extra weight. I do that for day trips. I will mainly be using a filter for drinking water and carry the iodine for backup


----------



## jon84

ML1187 said:


> What kind of kayak are you running ? You have to understand that the gear you are taking is quite a bit of weight. It's going to make your kayak handle MUCH differently than normal. And if you are new to kayaking and don't have a real good handle on your boat that could spell disaster. Will this be the first trip in your kayak ? If you haven't ran it at least a few trips I think as 9Left said you may be doing a bit much.


I have considered that. And have weighed everything. It has a 300lbs capacity and I weigh 130lbs. Everything I have is light weight and is less than 75lbs.


----------



## jon84

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd add bug spray, suntan lotion, fishing rod & tackle, flash light, headlamp.


That suff never comes out of the yak except to wash it lol


----------



## jon84

I always have the option to pull out at several locations along the way and calling for a ride. There are 6 places along the way and only one portage that I know of maybe two with the load.


----------



## jon84

Thank you guys for your concern. I've got 2 kids to go home to. I've been thinking about this since last fall. It's not a spur of the moment idea.


----------



## Patricio

Is it the grand(you seemed interested in it)? We used to camp by that river a lot as kids. Just do it. Wherever it is. I've spent weeks in the backcountry with less gear than people take to the mall. Worst thing that happened was I had a case of the runs from sausages that went bad. I made a toilet out of sticks that night. Why? Because I'm a survivor that's why. Seriosly, don't over think it.


----------



## jon84

Patricio said:


> Is it the grand(you seemed interested in it)? We used to camp by that river a lot as kids. Just do it. Wherever it is. I've spent weeks in the backcountry with less gear than people take to the mall. Worst thing that happened was I had a case of the runs from sausages that went bad. I made a toilet out of sticks that night. Why? Because I'm a survivor that's why. Seriosly, don't over think it.


My main concern was with landowners nothing else


----------



## Patricio

If you are doing the grand, then don't worry. Tbose.people are smart enough to NOT build on a flood plain. There were condos in painesville near the river, it didn't work out.


----------



## jon84

No it's the Stillwater.


----------



## fishingful

jon84 said:


> Where is that?


Lake county ne Ohio.


----------



## jon84

fishingful said:


> Lake county ne Ohio.


Too far away for me but thanks


----------



## jon84

Loaded the yak up and took it for a test run the river was up a bit so I didn't pack everything I normally would for an overnighter. Want 11 miles and stayed dry the whole time except for my feet. Flow was about 3 times what it normally is this time of year.


----------



## Narwhal

When I was a kid me and my dad used to take a bunch of Budweiser and a case of Vienna sausages. 90 mile trip on Mohican-


----------



## yak-cat

I also think a going camping at a campground next to a lake would be cool 
It would have some advantages, maybe not as exciting but more relaxing,less private but no worries of land owners.
Ive never kayak camped i may try this first just to see how it goes


----------



## Tom 513

It sounds like you are getting a lot of good advise, as far as sleeping and a chair, hammocks are popular but Id try one before I depended on one for a good nights rest, Ive had jungle hammocks and they didnt do my back any good. As far as a chair, seeing you have been into hiking you are probably aware of Thermorest sleeping pads, which I highly recommend, well the same company sells a Thermolounger which allows you to use your sleeping pad as a camp chair with a adjustable back, I know years ago and still use it when I backpack.


----------



## fishing pole

I know this is an old thread but whatever happened on your trip.? I am thinking about doing an overnighter up here in NE Ohio but I hate the STEALTH camping in the CVNP. Any other ideas beside the Grand in Lake County. Those lakeside campsites are okay but not really secluded.


----------



## joerugz

I enjoyed reading this older post. I'm considering an overnight down the Clarion in PA. So this info was beneficial. I am wondering how his trip went though!


----------



## fishing pole

The Clarion is a great river for an overnighter. I am looking for something closer (prefer Ohio) to try.


----------



## fishing pole

Anyone have any suggestion in NE ohio with some river camping. The lake county sites on the Grand are booked until November. I have stealthed camp before so that is not out of the question. Anyone ever camp on the Tusc stealth?


----------



## Rocknut

Yes I have on the tusc I have a post about it last year.


----------



## Steel Cranium

The NTR canoe livery used to allow camping on the borrow pit on their property. Used to start upstream (somewhere between Massillon to Navarre) and fished down to the canoe livery at rte 212. Camp there overnight then continue downstream towards Dover.


----------



## Rocknut

Stealth works but also remember "leave no trace" 

Hardest part about finding a camping spot while river camping is finding a place to get in and out of a canoe or Kayak that your not knee deep in mud. I always look for rocks or stone.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Double post..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Too each their own but you might want to consider a carry weapon if you are legal to do so. You never know. I know I would but I have a carry permit. You could open carry too I suppose. Just a thought.


----------

